# Tiny Zip Ties/Mesh Cubes



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I just found out that some tiny zip ties that I bought almost on a whim at WalMart (don't get me started on that place, but I went in there because the boy-o needed something urgent and Target had closed) fit between the mesh of those Organize It mesh cubes! 

They're four inches long, come in a pack of 50, half black half white. So if you were concerned about the connectors being what's holding your cage together... possible solution! I haven't tried it, but the girls maaay get a cage make-over this weekend!


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

oooooooo.....now watch...there won't be a wal mart within 50 miles of me that carries them...would be my luck...lol


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Did the mesh cubes come from Wal-mart? I'm desperately searching for an alternative to a store-bought cage...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've heard of people finding them there, i've also heard of people finding them in canadian tire stores. some find the regular cubes but not the mesh ones, though i think both can work just as well. though if you have small baby rats i think they can get through the spacing on the regular cubes. this is just what i remember reading though so i could be wrong. you could always call the large department stores and hardware stores and see if they are being carried. saves the gas from having to go to the store only to find out its not there. they even may be able to order in for you if they are sold out.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

The mesh ones were found at Target, Organize It is the brand name. I'm not sure about Wal-Mart, but it sounds like it might be possible.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

If there were any Targets in Canada, that wouldn't be a problem.

I guess I'll have to search some store websites...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

try hardware stores for the cubes, too. i got mine at a hardware store, in the storage section.


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2008)

I posted in another thread that I put my cage together tonight using nothing but zip ties to connect it. I like them alot better than the plastic connectors that come with the cubes. I actually ran out of zip ties tonight. My daughter and her boyfriend had gone to target so I called her and asked her to pick up some pipe cleaners so that I could finish the project. The pipe cleaners were actually alot easier to work with, but I worry about not tucking them in right and someone getting poked and they don't seem as strong as the zip ties. They do however seem like a good temporary solution and they seem handy for securing things to the mesh.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

about the mesh cubes (the ones with the tiny mesh) I looked on the target website, and the only ones I found with tiny mesh was a honeycomb type storage unit that had connectors. Can the pieces from the honeycomb unit be made into squares, or are they oddly shaped. Is this what you guys used? If not, does anyone else know of a place to find the tiny mesh storage cubes?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think the honeycomb ones would work as a cage. I have looked online time and time again for the mesh ones, and I can't find them anywhere. I have only found them at one Target, and I am going to try Linen's and Things as well. 

Not saying you couldn't try he honeycombs, but I don't think those can be taken part...not sure though.


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2008)

I looked at the honeycombs online and it seems like those connectors would have to be different. I don't think you could make a square or a rectangle with those connectors. The mesh squares however can be connected with tie wraps.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone found these online yet? Or could it be just a "in store" deal?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

it is strictly an in store deal. They have some cubes you can get online, but they have 1.5" holes...so...not really good for rats.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Ahh, yeah I figured. Just my luck. lol


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't find the mesh ones at my Target store, but I am very sure Linen's N' Things carries them.

I use the regular "Organize It" cubes from Target for my bunny cages .


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

they have these at Home Depot in Canada, but they're like.. $20 for the three


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Home Depot is kind of expensive anyway.
I seen them on the target website. But I can't for the life of me remember if you could buy them there or just "search for a store near you".


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

meh, even on the target site, it's 4 for $20


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

They'd be nice if you're willing to shell out that kind of money. I'm a cheapskate. lol


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought mine at target. $16 for six cubes worth.


----------

